# Speakers for Bike



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

I know there have been some discussions about listening to music while riding but music is nearly a must for me when riding. Obviously ear buds and such are dangerous.

Any recommendations on a Bluetooth speaker for the bike? Bluetooth isn't a necessity but it's certainly convenient.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Really?


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, there seems to be about a million of them on the market so I can't be the only one to think of it.

Again, anything in my ears would be dangerous. People listen to music all the time while working out.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Where would you mount them? Or why not ride with just one ear bud


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Egh?

Amazon.com: Cy-Fi Wireless Sports Speaker for Bluetooth (Black): MP3 Players & Accessories

Late for a meeting? Bike-mounted speakerphone lets you dial in from road | Crave - CNET


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Mufasa said:


> ...music is nearly a must for me when riding.


I find this comment interesting. While having my own theme music would be nice (Curtis Mayfield's _Superfly_ would be my ironic choice since I'm about the whitest and non-ghetto guy you'd ever meet), I actually prefer the "silence" of the road, which is actually comprised of subtle sounds that connect me even more to the experience. Sometimes I think our culture is so hyper-stimulated that we can't recognize the beauty of non-processed/packaged experiences. If I need music, I follow Andy Dufresne's example and play it in my head. Usually I prefer the whir of the drivetrain and the hum of the tires over pavement.

This comes from a guy who spent over 3 years playing music major and essentially immersing himself in it a couple decades ago. Even today, people who aren't actively engaged with what they're listening to and instead use it as background noise annoy me.

While I applaud you for recognizing the potential problems with wearing earbuds while riding, which people either find as an acceptable or unneccesary risk. As for speakers, why do you assume those around you have the same tastes as you do? Kinda reminds me of the boom box on the handlebars thing in the '80s, or the current earth-shaking/panel rattling car stereo bass movement of today. All about common courtesy to me.

I say leave the music for the trainer and just ride your bike. Then again, maybe I'm just bitter because I won't see dry (no snow or ice) pavement for well over a month. We have a lot of snow piled up, and it's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## lonetree (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont want to listen to your music, stick it in your ears


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

lonetree said:


> I dont want to listen to your music, stick it in your ears


I tend to agree. Unwanted music is the worst kind of noise pollution.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Whistle the main theme from the first movement of Mendelsohn's Italian Symphony, and pretend you're Dave Stohler.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually prefer the "silence" of the road said:


> I'm with this guy, I even get bothered when my riding buddies want to carry on full conversations while riding... most of the time I can even hear what there saying, it boils down to hearing bla-bla-bla-bla at times...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I too find some of the comments here very interesting. 

First, there is absolutely no proof whatsoever that riding with music is more dangerous. Indeed, one's hearing can often be deceptive and misleading. It is a known statistical fact that getting hit from behind is not a significant danger compared to other types of accidents. Thus, there is little need to hear cars approaching from behind, especially when it won't matter if you are listening to music or the sounds of the ride. Moreover, the sound of the wind while riding is often louder than any music one may be listening to. 

Second, I find it even more interesting that some people are so righteous about their opinion on the importance of the silence of the road. Everybody likes what they like. One's experience is not more righteous than another's. People connect to the experience in different ways. Some connect with music, others don't. I don't prefer the whir of the drivetrain or the hum of the tires. I prefer something else. You may like pizza and I may not. One preference is not more righteous than another. 

Third, although I say the OP should just wear earphones, if he/she gets mounted speakers, so what! How freaking disruptive to another's precious ride could they be. I mean for crying out loud, its not like the dude is going to shove the speakers up someone's arse and force them to listen for any extended period of time. The actual disruption the music will cause to others is de minimis at best. Indeed, if I encounter some guy riding with speakers, the only reaction I will have is a happy smile.


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

iHome iH85B - an iPod speaker for your bicycle


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

lonetree said:


> I dont want to listen to your music, stick it in your ears





looigi said:


> I tend to agree. Unwanted music is the worst kind of noise pollution.





Alaska Mike said:


> This comes from a guy who spent over 3 years playing music major and essentially immersing himself in it a couple decades ago. Even today, people who aren't actively engaged with what they're listening to and instead use it as background noise annoy me.
> 
> . As for speakers, why do you assume those around you have the same tastes as you do? Kinda reminds me of the boom box on the handlebars thing in the '80s, or the current earth-shaking/panel rattling car stereo bass movement of today. All about common courtesy to me.


I wasn't intending to blast Wu Tang Clan from a couple of 15 inch subwoofers. The speakers that I'm looking at are VERY small. I would be surprised if anyone else could hear them. I'm not talking on group rides here either.

Alaska Mike - I've been a musician for about the same length of time. I guess that's why I think everything is better with music. I too have a hard time just "listening" and not concentrating on the arrangement, rhythm, recording techniques, etc. but silence bores me to pieces.

MrCookie. I like your link but I'm not an Apple fan so I'd be using my Android phone as the source but something like that is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for the helpful response!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*my vote*



Mufasa said:


> I know there have been some discussions about listening to music while riding but music is nearly a must for me when riding. Obviously ear buds and such are dangerous.
> 
> Any recommendations on a Bluetooth speaker for the bike? Bluetooth isn't a necessity but it's certainly convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I know we are not really voting but I have to side with those that say it would be annoying to those around you. I would not want to ride in a group with someone who used this although you may only be intending it for solo rides. I do have to ask, if you can't ride without additional stimulus, have you considered maybe cycling is not enjoyable enough for you over the long haul?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mufasa said:


> .... Obviously ear buds and such are dangerous.





lonetree said:


> I dont want to listen to your music, stick it in your ears


Well, if you don't turn into an unaware clueless rider when you're listening to your ear buds, they are in no way "dangerous". That's an opinion that's usually touted as some sort of self-evident fact, but it is not. Just don't turn the music up too loud, and don't become clueless just because you're listening to music. It's perfectly safe that way.

I agree -why would you use speakers? In order to actually hear them, you'd be one of "those guys" (along with all Harley riders and car drivers w/ loud mufflers) who think the sound of their ride is so sweet that they think the rest of us need to listen to it too.

Don't add to noise pollution, use ear buds.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one of these. It has a 3 watt 170 lumen headlight with five modes on one end, and a tiny speaker on the other. It has a 2 GB storage capacity, which is plenty for most rides. Despite the small size, it has pretty decent sound.

I only use it when riding with others with similar taste in music, and even then I keep the volume low. I don't want to force my music on others who may not have the same taste. :wink5:


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mufasa said:


> I wasn't intending to blast Wu Tang Clan from a couple of 15 inch subwoofers. The speakers that I'm looking at are VERY small. I would be surprised if anyone else could hear them. I'm not talking on group rides here either.
> 
> Alaska Mike - I've been a musician for about the same length of time. I guess that's why I think everything is better with music. I too have a hard time just "listening" and not concentrating on the arrangement, rhythm, recording techniques, etc. but silence bores me to pieces.
> 
> MrCookie. I like your link but I'm not an Apple fan so I'd be using my Android phone as the source but something like that is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for the helpful response!


Wu Tang Clan... Ah, those dulcet tones.

If you're into Android, then look into Sony Ericsson's (now just Sony's) speaker accessories. I used to work for them, and they make great speakers. Your challenge in getting speakers for your bike is getting ones that can handle road vibration as well as rain/ tire splash. To be honest, because of this as well as the hassle in setting them up (and then there is the additional battery drain caused by external speakers), I'd recommend you revisit the in-ear option.

I'd advocate you go for a lower-end set of sports headphones. The better noise cancellation of higher end headphones means you can't hear what's going on so well, plus what's going on blends in with the music so you can't hear the songs so well, and finally the buds will get trashed anyway; better do it on a $40 set than a $400 set!


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mufasa said:


> Any recommendations on a Bluetooth speaker for the bike? Bluetooth isn't a necessity but it's certainly convenient.


Here ya go.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

this is better for the climbs


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Tschai said:


> I too find some of the comments here very interesting.
> 
> First, there is absolutely no proof whatsoever that riding with music is more dangerous. Indeed, one's hearing can often be deceptive and misleading. * It is a known statistical fact that getting hit from behind is not a significant danger* compared to other types of accidents. Thus, there is little need to hear cars approaching from behind, especially when it won't matter if you are listening to music or the sounds of the ride. Moreover, the sound of the wind while riding is often louder than any music one may be listening to.


hey, do us all a favor and go ahead and cite the published research supporting your "known statistical fact", OK? After all, that's where actual 'known statistical facts' come from, right?


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

You should get one of these. Actually, I'm pretty sure I really did have one when I was a kid, on my trusty Schwinn 1-speed. Ah, those were the days...


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

I use a $10 speaker that I bought at Staples. It plugs into the earphone jack on my MP3 player and is secured under the stem with a Twofish mount and some velcro. The speaker charges with a mini USB cable. Long bike rides become much more enjoyable when you put on some good tunes. YMMV.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

JustTooBig said:


> hey, do us all a favor and go ahead and cite the published research supporting your "known statistical fact", OK? After all, that's where actual 'known statistical facts' come from, right?


Never ask a question you don't know the answer to. 

Try here, Rear End Part 2 = 3.8% of collisions:
http://bicyclesafe.com/

Try another, No. 5 = 7% of accidents: 
Sharing the Road With Bicycles

Here is another, The Big Rear End = Not a frequent type of accident: 
10 Common Crashes and How to Avoid them

Your turn for a big favor and show statistics contrary to the above.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Tschai said:


> Never ask a question you don't know the answer to.
> 
> Try here, Rear End Part 2 = 3.8% of collisions:
> http://bicyclesafe.com/
> ...


Touché Tschai:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Mufasa said:


> Alaska Mike - I've been a musician for about the same length of time. I guess that's why I think everything is better with music. I too have a hard time just "listening" and not concentrating on the arrangement, rhythm, recording techniques, etc. but silence bores me to pieces.


Actually, my musical experience taught me to value silence- space between the notes and all of that stuff. The longer the pause, the greater the potential impact- if the timing is right.

Just put me in the camp of thinking that life needs no soundtrack- as it already has one. If music is an organic part of an experience, it's great, but I don't see a need to insert it into every situation. Musak was created for that purpose.

I do some of my best thinking on the bike, and music generally distracts me. One more distraction is about three too many for me on the road. Then again, I don't multi-task too well these days.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Tschai said:


> Never ask a question you don't know the answer to.
> 
> Try here, Rear End Part 2 = 3.8% of collisions:
> http://bicyclesafe.com/
> ...


you make a couple mistaken assumptions.

first, you request that I show statistics contrary to those you offered. Why would you presume I need to? I did not attempt to debate your assertion, I simply asked that you cite the research. 

Secondly, your initial argument appears to be based on the notion that the risk/chance of being struck by a car from behind is the only reason a cyclist would be concerned about compromised hearing. Is that the case?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you have an iPhone/Droid? The speaker on those is usually decent and if you mount the phone on the stem you can probably play music through the internal speaker and have it be loud enough for only you to hear.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

I have one of those water bottle speakers for Ipods. It works out pretty nice on my cruiser but you may have to tape it down if you are doing anything other than.... cruisin.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Alaska Mike said:


> Actually, my musical experience taught me to value silence- space between the notes and all of that stuff. The longer the pause, the greater the potential impact- if the timing is right.
> 
> Just put me in the camp of thinking that life needs no soundtrack- as it already has one. If music is an organic part of an experience, it's great, but I don't see a need to insert it into every situation. Musak was created for that purpose.
> 
> I do some of my best thinking on the bike, and music generally distracts me. One more distraction is about three too many for me on the road. Then again, I don't multi-task too well these days.


I'm with you about silences within music. I'm a fan of acoustic guitar music, mostly fingerstyle, but flat picking too. I rarely (I won't say never) am impressed or enjoy the pyrotechnic, constant fast run type of playing where every rest is filled with embellishments. 

RE: thinking, silence, music, etc on a bike. I also think a lot while riding and never feel I'm missing something if I don't listen to music while riding. I never have music if I'm riding with anyone else, and about 50-60% of the time when I'm riding alone. 

But riding (or in the car) is one of the only times when I can just listen to music or podcasts and enjoy it. It's really an added pleasure to me - again not all the time, but a lot. But like I always "preach" , I don't turn it up really loud (can't hear it above ~18-20 mph or if there's any traffic), and I really don't let it impact my situational awareness and defensiveness. I'm pretty much hyper vigilent either way.


----------



## IHTabata (Mar 1, 2012)

Im using $400 Bose. My only mistake was using about $300 worth of crap for the last 10 years.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

There's this: Amazon.com: Tunebug SH-0000-01 Shake Portable Surface Sound Speaker - Retail Packaging - White: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

_'Third, although I say the OP should just wear earphones, if he/she gets mounted speakers, so what! 'How freaking disruptive to another's precious ride could they be. I mean for crying out loud, its not like the dude is going to shove the speakers up someone's arse and force them to listen for any extended period of time. The actual disruption the music will cause to others is de minimis at best. Indeed, if I encounter some guy riding with speakers, the only reaction I will have is a happy smile.'_

Hey Tschai, talk about self-righteous!

I wouldn't want to ride with someone like you.

The whirring sound of the bike(s) on a training ride is the sweetest and most meditative sound there is.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

The next person that goes by me on a bike, when I am outdoors enjoying the silence, with one of those damn speakers is getting a frame pump through the spokes.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

Forcing others nearby to listen to your music seems kinda selfish to me, and anyone in proximity would likely hear it. I choose not to listen to my own music when I ride, and I don't appreciate being forced to listen to someone else's just because we happen to be on the path at the same time. 

If is that important to you, get headphones or earbuds and enjoy yourself.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Or there is something like this: New SSPS-1 iPod and MP3 Speaker Headphones, Biking and Running Safety Outdoors


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, if you'd be willing to go with a single bud, Yurbuds would be an option. I have a set and they actually seem to live up to their claims as far as I have experienced...pretty decent sound quality, don't fall out and let ambient sounds through (as long as you don't need your tunes cranked to the max.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

A Sound Bike Art Project - Boomzilla

<img src=https://www.instructables.com/image/FZODW0RGPU0O7AM/A-Sound-Bike-Art-Project-Boomzilla.jpg>


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I tried quite a few different ones but the only one I have been happy with is a IRTronix WSC-360. Very small with good sound and has a quick attachment to your stem or top tube. It charges with a USB cable and attaches to your mp3 player, but it does not have bluetooth.

You can find it on Amazon for $30.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have ridden in several charity rides where someone would have music blaring from a boombox that annoyed everyone within 100 feet of him. I know, just ride faster or let them get far enough ahead so you can't hear them


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Throw a Jawbone Jambox in your jersey pocket.

Amazon.com: Jawbone JAMBOX (Red Dot): Cell Phones & Accessories

If you're going to do it, might as well sound good.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone ever ridden RAGBRAI?

Rolling stero systems there.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Marz said:


> _'Third, although I say the OP should just wear earphones, if he/she gets mounted speakers, so what! 'How freaking disruptive to another's precious ride could they be. I mean for crying out loud, its not like the dude is going to shove the speakers up someone's arse and force them to listen for any extended period of time. The actual disruption the music will cause to others is de minimis at best. Indeed, if I encounter some guy riding with speakers, the only reaction I will have is a happy smile.'_
> 
> Hey Tschai, talk about self-righteous!
> 
> ...


Before you just throw out there that I am a self-righteous an-us and that you don't want to ride with me, I am of the strong belief that the OP is talking about solo rides. I certainly was. I would not listen to music, earphones or speakers, while riding with others. Thus, if some dude came riding by solo with speakers, it would be nothing more than a laughable event to me. The fact that so many on this thread got all hot and bothered about someone riding with speakers shows how tightly strung their b-holes are.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

JustTooBig said:


> you make a couple mistaken assumptions.
> 
> first, you request that I show statistics contrary to those you offered. Why would you presume I need to? I did not attempt to debate your assertion, I simply asked that you cite the research.
> 
> Secondly, your initial argument appears to be based on the notion that the risk/chance of being struck by a car from behind is the only reason a cyclist would be concerned about compromised hearing. Is that the case?


You can ask a question in a way that indicates you are truly looking for an answer out of curiosity, or you can ask a question in a way that reflects an agenda. Your "question" reflects the latter. The fact that you have a "secondly..." statement only underscores this.

My answer is simple. I do not feel that riding with earphones is more dangerous. I have seen many threads on this issue and it seems that a large portion of the anti-earphone posts focus on the rear end scenario. I discussed statistics to that end. I later provided them.


----------



## jscampoli (Jul 2, 2012)

*Hilarity ensues*

This thread is hilarious. Music on long distance tours is a must for a lot people. Ask an AT or PCT thru-hiker, they'd tell you the same thing - just your own thoughts day after day for months is a little much to handle, even for all the super esthetics among us . Let's not forget that we're riding on a (paved) road getting passed by planes, trains, and automobiles...But alas, we do live in a free country.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Brings back fond memories of riding around the empty roads of San Angelo, TX in '89 with a Walkman and a wet do-rag for head protection.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

jscampoli said:


> This thread is hilarious. Music on long distance tours is a must for a lot people. Ask an AT or PCT thru-hiker, they'd tell you the same thing - just your own thoughts day after day for months is a little much to handle, even for all the super esthetics among us . Let's not forget that we're riding on a (paved) road getting passed by planes, trains, and automobiles...But alas, we do live in a free country.


The solution is easy, just wear an earbud. 
I understand that you may not want to be alone with your thoughts day after day, but I may want to be alone with mine.


----------



## paddyo (Feb 15, 2013)

*MY enjoyment trumps YOUR enjoyment*

now i know why road riders are referred to as *........*

speakers or headphones - i make use of both. 

speakers in heavy traffic, headphones on solo rides/light traffic.


the take home message from this thread is...

MY enjoyment trumps YOUR enjoyment... So STOP


.......when did everyone become such big pussies? seriously, all the men are now just whining &^#$^#&# children. 

.....who cares, you're on a bike, and unless you purposely stay close to the offending sound just 'cause your that kind of person who likes to get angry (which some of you seem to be).... take a few powerful turns of the pedal and... it's gone, though i'd assume for some of you it would only be possible to let the sound out ride you, so let it. Then you can concentrate on identifying all those things that annoy you on a ride, whilst the rest of us enjoy ourselves


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Tschai said:


> I too find some of the comments here very interesting.
> 
> First, there is absolutely no proof whatsoever that riding with music is more dangerous. Indeed, one's hearing can often be deceptive and misleading. It is a known statistical fact that getting hit from behind is not a significant danger compared to other types of accidents. Thus, there is little need to hear cars approaching from behind, especially when it won't matter if you are listening to music or the sounds of the ride. Moreover, the sound of the wind while riding is often louder than any music one may be listening to.


If the volume is reasonable listening to music on earplugs is not much different than listening to music inside a car. Just being inside most modern cars sounds from outside are attenuated about as much as most as having earplugs/earphones in ones ear. 

That said, that doesn't mean you won't end up in a dicey legal situation if you end up in an accident with earphones in both ears as that is technically illegal. 

as for your point about wind noise being deceptively loud, I agree there. Listening to music on top of that (or even listening to music on a car stereo at freeway speeds) is loud enough to cause hearing damage even though it doesn't *seem* very loud at the time. 

I actually wear motorcyclists earplugs in my eyes for most rides and enjoy the quiet. Note by cutting out wind noise I can actually hear things like vehicles etc. _better_ than I can wearing nothing.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in the boat of:
Don't want to hear someone's music and will find a way to get away from it.
I want to hear the road, the bike, the wind, waves, nature.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Paddyo,

Good first poast. You are going to do well here. Calling people names and all.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Mufasa said:


> Any recommendations on a Bluetooth speaker for the bike? Bluetooth isn't a necessity but it's certainly convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I'll try to add something useful to this year old thread... TuneBug sounds exactly like what the OP was looking for. 

Buy: Amazon.com: Tunebug SH-0000-01 Shake Portable Surface Sound Speaker - Retail Packaging - White: Cell Phones & Accessories

A breif mention: Swimming, crazy man, Tunebugs and Crabs | DC Rainmaker

I think DCRainmaker does a more in-depth review elsewhere on his site but I couldn't find it quickly.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

This is one I ride on down on the Florida flats...


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the Ci-Fi and think it works great. I do have to put some velcro on it to stop it from coming off it's mount at railroad tracks.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I cant think of anything more annoying, how about you take it all in and look around a bit, music! gotta be kidding.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

paddyo said:


> now i know why road riders are referred to as *........*
> 
> speakers or headphones - i make use of both.
> 
> ...


I like men who still act like men and not douchewads. Rep'd.


----------



## tony477g (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd try just taking a friend a long for the ride


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

Last summer I was in a century ride for charity and some guy was blasting music from his bike. It was just about the most annoying thing I could think of. Riding a nice climb through a forested area and you hear some guy playing CCR or something. It was nice motivation to power past him on this climb. So I guess it had a positive.

But no, I don't have any recommendations.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Playlist recommendation:

The following classic Jimmy Hendrix diddy has been popular in the pro peloton for a while:
EPO all in my veins 
Lately things just don’t seem the same
Actin’ funny, but I don’t know why
’Scuse me while I pass this guy


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mufasa said:


> I know there have been some discussions about listening to music while riding but music is nearly a must for me when riding. Obviously ear buds and such are dangerous.
> 
> Any recommendations on a Bluetooth speaker for the bike? Bluetooth isn't a necessity but it's certainly convenient.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Please use earplugs. Endanger just yourself. No one wants to hear your music.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mikejd said:


> Last summer I was in a century ride for charity and some guy was blasting music from his bike. It was just about the most annoying thing I could think of. Riding a nice climb through a forested area and you hear some guy playing CCR or something. It was nice motivation to power past him on this climb. So I guess it had a positive.
> 
> But no, I don't have any recommendations.


Agreed. Something similar happened to me. Extremely annoying.


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

Alaska Mike said:


> I find this comment interesting. While having my own theme music would be nice (Curtis Mayfield's _Superfly_ would be my ironic choice since I'm about the whitest and non-ghetto guy you'd ever meet), I actually prefer the "silence" of the road, which is actually comprised of subtle sounds that connect me even more to the experience. Sometimes I think our culture is so hyper-stimulated that we can't recognize the beauty of non-processed/packaged experiences. If I need music, I follow Andy Dufresne's example and play it in my head. Usually I prefer the whir of the drivetrain and the hum of the tires over pavement.
> .


LOve this thought. That's why I like to ride alone or with a quick group. YOu hear the chains and the shifts and become more aware of the moment and less aware of your stresses in life.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

... To all the people cycling through forest and meadows farting fairy dust and blowing blue birds, whilst meditating to the sound of tires rolling on pavement and the chain rubbing on whatever. Please do some maintenance on your ride and get some quiet tires so as to not disturb me trying to get through multiple lanes of merging grocery getters, soccer moms and other fat over 40's, fat pirate gypsies on Blap, Blap,Blap machines. 

Or better yet get a fix and join the hip crowd and stay in the forest.

...wait, forget that last part because you can't be hip without earphones. Sorry fixed crowd I missed that.

...oh yeah and you need a wool hat to be hip too. So no helmets in the meadows.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

AfterShokz bone conduction headphones:
AfterShokz Sport Headphones - Ears Open Bone Conduction Headphones For Safer Sports

Not affliated with the company. I am going to buy a pair this weekend and see if it works for me as I start preparing to put more miles this year.


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

May I suggest you to add 12" subwoofer also.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

Squrkey said:


> ... To all the people cycling through forest and meadows farting fairy dust and blowing blue birds, whilst meditating to the sound of tires rolling on pavement and the chain rubbing on whatever. Please do some maintenance on your ride and get some quiet tires so as to not disturb me trying to get through multiple lanes of merging grocery getters, soccer moms and other fat over 40's, fat pirate gypsies on Blap, Blap,Blap machines.
> 
> Or better yet get a fix and join the hip crowd and stay in the forest.
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with being hip or cool or mystical, as much as not wanting to be a self-centered douchebag who doesn't consider others when sharing public space. I don't own the road, so why should I be able to determine the conditions that we both have to share when we are using it? 

If I want to listen to music I will, but I won't force you to have to listen to it with me.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Squrkey said:


> ... To all the people cycling through forest and meadows farting fairy dust and blowing blue birds, whilst meditating to the sound of tires rolling on pavement and the chain rubbing on whatever. Please do some maintenance on your ride and get some quiet tires so as to not disturb me trying to get through multiple lanes of merging grocery getters, soccer moms and other fat over 40's, fat pirate gypsies on Blap, Blap,Blap machines.
> 
> Or better yet get a fix and join the hip crowd and stay in the forest.
> 
> ...



While you are busy writing poems. I would drop you on the first climb.



Have a nice day.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> While you are busy writing poems. I would drop you on the first climb.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.


I don't think anyone who is riding with speakers on his bike is out to race anyone. But, if it makes your e peen that more gorged with electrons.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

If you must listen to music, try some speakers attached to your helmet so others around you aren't offended:

Mini-speakers for bike helmets let riders hear more than just their music


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

.....


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> While you are busy writing poems. I would drop you on the first climb.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.


Interesting, you assume much. I don't write poetry, I do attempt to write humor but apparently have failed to humor you.


----------



## webbmx7 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am on the fence about this one too. Ear buds in the ear block road noise and can make a safe ride turn dangerous, and in the same token you do not want to play loud music and piss off other riders. 

I have been perfecting the mounted ear phone on the helmet concept. The exact location for the ear phones will depend on your ear location, of which has taken me a few test rides to figure out.

View attachment 275729


This set up allows me to listen to some tunes, talk to other riders and not have to have them repeat themselves all the time, while not blocking out road noise. Most of the other people I ride with have adapted this concept with the head phones as well. It may not be for everyone, but if you want to rock some tunes, I would strongly suggest that this idea be tried.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Squrkey said:


> Interesting, you assume much. I don't write poetry, I do attempt to write humor but apparently have failed to humor you.


I guess I did miss the point.

And thanks for the negative rep. :thumbsup:

Feel better? :cryin:


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> I guess I did miss the point.
> 
> And thanks for the negative rep. :thumbsup:
> 
> Feel better? :cryin:


i do feel better, I'm working on my online personality so, I should be less of a dick head in a couple of months.


----------



## goodvibe (Jul 21, 2007)

I am a little late to respond to this, but. . .I have been riding with music for years. I find it to be motivating and it pumps me up when I get to certain climbs. I ride solo a lot and only use it on solo rides. I was hit by a car as a kid using headphones, so I will not ride with them. I use a speaker, but I keep it at a volume that I can only hear it, except for the few seconds that I am passing a hiker or another biker. 

That being said, I started with the Skull Candy backpack with the speaker, but the zippers broke on it and I couldn't use it anymore. Then, I purchased the CyFi speaker. I went through about four of them and they kept breaking, but it was awesome to have a speaker on my handlebar and my iPod in my jersey pocket. 

Currently, I use the Podio slim speaker. I am on my third one, but currently, this is the best thing out there. It was cheap and I keep my iPod in my jersey pocket or camelbak and clip the speaker to the collar of my jersey. It is just loud enough for me to hear it, but still lets me hear the ambiant sound of passing cars and etc. 

Don't let the rightous folks here tell you that you should "enjoy the silence of the road." I love riding my bicycle, but music makes it more exciting. To each his own!


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

I use ear buds. Deaf people can legally ride bikes and drive. Some laws are absurd...sorry. But I can hear all road sounds just fine when wearing earbuds. I do not play music at full volume though just moderate volume.


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

Similar photos have been posted above, but here is a link to a whole article about REAL speakers:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/29/nyregion/29bikes.html?_r=0


https://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2007/11/29/nyregion/1129-BIKES_index.html


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Bicycle Speaker Review « Bicycle Music


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

Boombotix | Wireless Loudest Ultra-Portable Speakers

They have handlebar mounts for their speakers, durable as well.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

mikerp said:


> i'm in the boat of:
> Don't want to hear someone's music and will find a way to get away from it.
> I want to hear the road, the bike, the wind, waves, nature.


^^^ this!!! ^^^


----------



## canuckjgc (Jan 25, 2010)

On a 2 hour return bike commute, music is very nice, and I couldn't care less that you have to listen to it for all of 30 seconds as I ride by (or you pass me). Commutes are not rides to the sounds of nature, but engines, car horns, trains, etc.

Personally, I think a bike speaker at a decent volume is a safety feature in heavy traffic on a bike commute - drivers look around to see where the music is coming from at intersections - and surprise they actually see you - first step in not hitting you.

You don't only have to listen to music, you can stream all sorts of news, podcasts, etc., that is useful before work.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Webbmx7, that looks like the general premise behind the Otus Safe Sounds I use. I've got my shuffle mounted to the back of my helmet and a small bit of wire running through to the ear "buds" which mount on velcro in the cut-outs for the ears. I still hear ambient noise, but I can also have some tunes to keep the pace up for the long rides.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Kalel said:


> I use ear buds. Deaf people can legally ride bikes and drive. Some laws are absurd...sorry. But I can hear all road sounds just fine when wearing earbuds. I do not play music at full volume though just moderate volume.


_
"Requiring rear-view mirrors would do more for bike safety than outlawing earphones."_

True or false?

Interesting to think about using a helmet mirror as a simple addition which opens up the safety issue by using such a device.

I do like the looks of the handlebar mount "stereo" speaker unit...

https://www.audiblerush.com/home?securelogin_original_baseurl=http://www.audiblerush.com


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

My problem with bike-mounted speakers (and earbuds) is sound quality. 

I LOATHE the tinny sound of ****ty speakers. It ruins it for me. I cringe when anyone plays music from their phone or laptop speakers. Any battery-operated bike-mounted speaker system played in the open air of the great outdoors is going to sound like poop, which would ruin my ride. Especially if you rode by with a set blasting some RBR-approved Pink Floyd or whatever out-dated, over-played "classic" drivel you old Freds listen to


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

MrMook said:


> Especially if you rode by with a set blasting some RBR-approved Pink Floyd or whatever out-dated, over-played "classic" drivel you old Freds listen to


Mozart, Massenet, Beethoven, Verdi, Chopin, Barber, Saint-Saens, Schubert, etc.... - the usual classic drivel.:thumbsup: 

I guess I'm old enough to remember well what car radios, radios and stereos sounded like in the 60's and 70's. Not to mention my Sony Walkman and all those thousands of road miles on the open prairie. Today's technology usurps the sound quality that we grew up with by leaps and bounds

Sounds better than my old Mustang's car radio I had as a teenager...

Jam-Pac Bicycle Speakers in Action - YouTube

And a hundred times better than the speaker we hung on our windows at the drive-in with our dates.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Times have changed, for sure. I do turn the treble up and the bass down from time to time when listening to Hank in the car. But anything with a killer bassline is worthless without....well....bass.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

If Three's Company ever gets rebooted, Jack Tripper will have speakers on the Walmart road bike he plows into the beach.


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

Yup on all points. Could not be better stated.




Tschai said:


> I too find some of the comments here very interesting.
> 
> First, there is absolutely no proof whatsoever that riding with music is more dangerous. Indeed, one's hearing can often be deceptive and misleading. It is a known statistical fact that getting hit from behind is not a significant danger compared to other types of accidents. Thus, there is little need to hear cars approaching from behind, especially when it won't matter if you are listening to music or the sounds of the ride. Moreover, the sound of the wind while riding is often louder than any music one may be listening to.
> 
> ...


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

lonetree said:


> I dont want to listen to your music, stick it in your ears


Ditto!!!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Ugh, bike mounted speakers, I guess in general its Ok but twice in the past I have run across guys with music playing through some sort speaker that wanted to hop on my wheel, I don't normally put much effort into getting rid of people but I dropped those guys as fast as possible because both of them were playing horrible (to my tastes) music.


----------



## George (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting commentary. I guess if one is riding alone (i.e. not in a paceline etc.) then listening to music (speaker or bud) is a personal preference for those who like to do so. As to myself, I have no need for music while riding. In fact it's while riding that I find the time to just think about things. Heck, I've solved all the problems of the world while riding. It's just that I don't necessarily remember the solutions once I've finished the ride!


----------



## sjun5 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Why so aggressive about listening to music while riding*

I personally do not enjoy listening music while riding, but why so aggressive?
They can enjoy what they want, and maybe he rides with his friends who also share the taste of music, in which case it wouldn't matter anyways.

He asked for a recommendation, and as he posted earlier, there are tons of speakers made for bike riders


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

These work for me. They are headphones that sit on the top of your jaw bones on your face. The sound goes through your skull and into your ears by bone conduction. You still have the ability to hear sound with your ears, because they are not plugged up by ear buds. The brand I use are called Aftershox and they also come in a wireless Bluetooth version. Here is a link to Amazon. Amazon.com: aftershokz


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not my thing, and OK as long as it's out of my earshot, but this looks feasible: Azustar RockTube 2000 Wireless Speaker


----------

